# Suche Rahmen für ein 26er MTB für meine Tochter



## stonev (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

meine Tochter, 10 Jahre, soll ein neues Rad bekommen. Größe: 142cm, Schrittlänge: 69cm

So was brauchbahres / bezahlbares habe ich fertig aufgebau bisher nicht gefunden, daher denke ich darüber nach es selber aufzubauen.

Ich sucher derzeit nach einem passenden Rahmen. Ich denke so RH um 35cm sollte passen. Dazu kommen die Farbwünsche vom Töchterchen: Weiß, Blau, und Lila dürfen vorkommen.
Im Grunde reicht eine Starrgabel völlig aus, am liebsten CroMo. Alternativ ne gut erhaltene gebrauchte RS Reba mit frischem Service. Die sind inzwischen günstig zu bekommen.

Dummerweise finde ich nur ganz schwer einen brauchbaren und günstigen Rahmen. Hängt vermutlich mit dem allgemeinen Verschwinden der 26er Laufradgröße zusammen 

Hat noch jemand hier eine gute Quelle, wo ich suchen oder nachfragen kann?
Es wäre schön, wenn ich mit 100 Eur für den Rahmen auskommen könnte.


----------



## storck-riesen (18. März 2015)

Cube Rahmen in kleinen Größen: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-attention-26-rahmen-grey-n-green-233708 oder http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonev (18. März 2015)

Danke, der Tipp mit Schlierseer-Bikeparts war gut, die haben einige CUBE Attention Rahmen für 26" gelistet. Hoffe die sind auch zu haben, Anfrage läuft.

Die Cube Attention gibt es in 14" (36 RH) und 16" (41 RH). Was meint Ihr würde zu meiner Tochter besser passen (mit Blick in die Zukunft)?
Die Geometriedaten sind hier zu finden. Die Überstandshöhe kann leider nur geschätzt werden, aber bei RH 36 und dann noch mindestens 30cm unterm Kiel ist das 14" bei 69cm Schrittlänge vermutlich das äußerste der Gefühle. Ich habe aber keine Erfahrung mit so kleinen Rahmen und anschauen kann man die in meiner Gegend auch nicht. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Cyborg (18. März 2015)

stonev schrieb:


> Danke, der Tipp mit Schlierseer-Bikeparts war gut, die haben einige CUBE Attention Rahmen für 26" gelistet. Hoffe die sind auch zu haben, Anfrage läuft.


Bei bike-discount sind die doch ne ganze Ecke günstiger.


----------



## storck-riesen (18. März 2015)

Ich mürde das überschlagsmäßig so ermitteln: 26 Zoll Laufrad inkl. Reifen messen, somit hast du schon mal die Achse am Hinterrad, minus ca. 3cm Tetlagerabsenkung, plus die 310mm, damit hast du ungefähr die Oberkante des Oberrohres im Tretlagerbereich, und dann mal schauen wieviel cm zu 69cm noch fehlen, gewöhnlich steht man ja etwas weiter vorn als die Kurbelmitte, in meinem Ordern Cube findest du Bilder von einem 14" Cube Rahmen allerdings mit 24Zoll LRS


----------



## Diman (18. März 2015)

Cyborg schrieb:


> ne ganze Ecke günstiger.


Immer wieder diese billig-billiger-geizisgeil Mentalität.


----------



## stonev (19. März 2015)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Bei bike-discount sind die doch ne ganze Ecke günstiger.


Aber nur in einer Farbe. Ich habe eine Tochter zu beschenken! Hat das Bike die falsche Farbe, hilft es auch nicht die geilsten Komponenten verbaut zu haben...

Schlierseer-Bikeparts verbaut mir auch gleich noch nen Steuersatz und fräst das Tretlager plan. Für die Arbeiten fehlt mir hier das Werkzeug. Ob Bike-Discount das machen würde...?

@storck-riesen: 
So hatt ich das für mich auch grob überschlagen. Schlierseer-Bikeparts ist auch der Ansicht, dass 14" die richtige größe ist. Könne sie (je nach Schrittlänge) bis 160cm Körpergröße fahren.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. März 2015)

stonev schrieb:


> So hatt ich das für mich auch grob überschlagen. Schlierseer-Bikeparts ist auch der Ansicht, dass 14" die richtige größe ist. Könne sie (je nach Schrittlänge) bis 160cm Körpergröße fahren.


 
Und auf welchen Wert bist du gekommen? Habe sie dir auch ein paar Rahmengewichte genannt?


----------



## stonev (19. März 2015)

Durchmesser eines bereiften 26" Rads liegt bei ca. 76cm (wenn der Reifen ca. 5cm aufträgt).
Die Hälfte macht 38cm zzgl. RH 36cm = 74cm - Tretlagerabsenkung = ca. 71cm
Dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass das Sattelrohr das Oberrohr noch um ca. 5cm überragt, was dem ganzen noch etwas Luft gibt. Klar das Oberrohr steigt nach oben hin an, dafür ist die RH aber auch nicht im Lot gemessen, da das Sattelrohr nicht senkrecht steht.

Aus den Zahlen wird aber ersichtlich, dass es in Sachen Überstandshöhe für die 69cm Schrittlänge meiner Tochter mit dem 14" Rahmen schon knapp wird. Viel Luft wird da zum Oberrohr hin nicht sein. Da 14" die kleinste Größe ist, wird er es werden.

Ein Damenrahmen mit geknicktem Oberrohr wäre mir wohl aus o. g. Gründen lieber. Ich finde aber keinen, der preislich interessant wäre. Habe nur einen von Müsing gefunden, der mir mit 170 Eur aber zu teuer ist.

Das Rahmengewicht wird mit 2000 g bei 22" angegeben. Schätze der 14" wird dann wohl um 1600g liegen. In diesem Punkt kann ich bei der begrenzten Auswahl an 26er Rahmen aber nicht mehr wählerisch sein. Da müsste man dann schon zu 27,5 greifen, was aber manche Komponenten deutlich teurer macht und den Preisrahmen sprengen würde.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. März 2015)

Cube hat die WLS Serie für Frauen. Aber keine Ahnung ob es da Rahmen einzeln gibt. Ghost müsste auch Modelle für Damen haben. Habe gerade gesehen, bei Poison gibt es den Zyankali auch in sehr klein.


----------



## stonev (19. März 2015)

Den Cube WLS habe ich noch nirgens gefunden und Poison hat nichts passendes. Gefunden habe ich heute noch einen 
Merida Juliet TFS 800. Gefällt mir von der Geo her am Besten, weil das Oberrohr ein gutes Stück tiefer am Sattelrohr angesetzt ist. Da ist die Überstandshöhe dann kein Problem mehr. Ist aber auch ein ganzes Stück teurer, wobei ein Steuersatz (fsa Orbit) schon drin ist. Wiegen soll der Rahmen um 1600g

Ansonsten steht noch der Cube - Attention in 14"  zur Auswahl.

Jetzt kommt noch Töcherterchen mit ihren Designwünschen ins Rennen. Mal sehen was nachher über bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonev (21. März 2015)

Ich war heute mit Töchterlein im Laden und habe sie auf ein 16" Cube (27,5er) gesetzt (WLS Rahmen), der aber noch zu groß war. Daneben stand dann das hier: http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/sport/skye/skye_s/

War in 15,5 Zoll, wirkte aber dennoch ein ganzes Stück kleiner als der Cube und passte halbwegs gut. 
Sie hat sich sofort darin verliebt (vor allem in die Farbe). 

Jetzt steh ich erst mal vor dem Problem, dass

- es ein 27,5 er Modell war
- ich den Rahmen bisher nirgens finden konnte.

Alternativ gibt es aktuell noch ein 26 Cube: http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like-series/access-wls/cube-access-wls-26-aquanwhite-2015/

der in 15" passen dürfte. Ist aber auch nirgens zu finden.

Es herrscht also absolute Ratlosigkeit, was es werden wird. 
Werde jetzt mal am Schliersee anfragen, ob sie den Cube besorgen können. Allerdings wird das alles dann bestimmt kein Schnäppchen mehr...

Im Worst Case werde ich vieleicht sogar das Trek kaufen, bei den Kompoinenten gruselt es mich allerdings....

Sollte jemand einen Tipp haben, wo ich solche Rahmen herbekomme, dann her damit. Ich wäre sehr dankbar.
Gerne auch andere Hersteller mit ähnlicher Geometrie, aber in den Farben Blau bzw. Weiß.


----------



## trifi70 (21. März 2015)

Hatte grade für andere Zwecke ein Frog 73 in der Werkstatt. Das ist das größere der beiden 26" Modelle und eine ganz gute Basis, wenn man schrauben möchte. Starrgabel, ordentlich Reifenbreite möglich, Komponentenmix ganz in Ordnung. Sehr schöne Schraubgriffe, gute Bremshebel für kleine Hände. Für Deine Tochter kommt vermutlich eher der kleinere Rahmen in Frage.

Die Gabel wiegt 610g (habs kaum glauben können, 2x gewogen). Der Rahmen mit Steuersatz und Schaltauge 1730g. Kostenpunkt war 319 Eur, da 2014er Modell. Farben gibt es diverse. Inzwischen auch einige Händler in Deutschland, ansonsten online bestellen.


----------



## Diman (21. März 2015)

Schau doch mal hier rein
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12501998


----------



## storck-riesen (23. März 2015)

wenn du jetzt schon bei 27,5 bist : http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/rcz-2015-frame-lady-race-27-5-disc-white-red-size-14.html# oderhttp://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/rcz-2015-frame-junior-race-27-5-disc-white-red-size-14.html


----------



## stonev (19. April 2015)

Ich hol´s nochmal hoch, weil noch nicht erledigt 
Habe viel gesucht und wenig gefunden - außer: bei Radon Bonn im Scnäppchenzelt eine RS SID aus 2010, tapered für 26" Räder. Das Schätzchen für nur 79,- - da musste ich zuschlagen 

Nun wird es schwierig, in 26" Geometrien nen kleinen Rahmen zu finden der tapered ist (vor allem weil der Shaft nur 165mm lang ist). Bei kurzem geradem Steuerrohr (ZS 44) kann man zwar noch mit nem unteren Steuersatz EC44/40 die tapered rein bekommen, kostet aber auch wieder 12mm Einbauhöhe, weil anstelle des Semi-Integrierten ein externer Steuersatz mit größerem Innendurchmesser verbaut wird.

Geblieben ist der Eingangs erwähnte Cube Attention Rahmen in 14" oder der von Storck Riesen ins Rennen gebrachte RCZ Junior in 14". 
Letzterer hat schon ein tapered Steuerrohr, ist aber von Haus aus für 27,5" Räder ausgelegt. Tendenziell gefällt mir der RCZ etwas besser. Meine Tochter kann mit beiden leben. 

Wäre es ein Problem, den RCZ Rahmen mit 26" Rädern und der SID laufen zu lassen (Scheibenbremse)? Klar das Tretlager komt ein paar mm runter, aber macht es sonst noch was aus?
Ansonsten könnte ich noch die SID verkaufen und für das Geld nach ner gebraucten Reba in 27,5" suchen...?


----------



## storck-riesen (20. April 2015)

26" LRS im 27,5 Rahmen sollte kein Problem sein. Ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes als mein Ansatz: 24" LRS im 26" Rahmen. Richtig, Tretlager kommt tiefer und damit auch die Kurbelende zum Boden.

Welche EBH hat denn die SID? Und wie ist die Differenz zur EBH der REBA? Im schlimmsten Fall kommt das Tretlager noch etwas tiefer und die Winkel ändern sich natürlich auch.
Wieviel Federweg hat die SID? Könnte man die auf 100mm traveln/umbauen falls sie "nur" 80mm hat? Dadurch könnte man die EBH Differenz zur Reba reduzieren.
Um welches Modell der SID handelt es sich? Gewicht? Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (20. April 2015)

26" zu 27,5" macht doch kaum was aus!
69,85cm zu 66cm, das sind 3,85cm


----------



## trifi70 (20. April 2015)

Bleiben die an der EBH unberücksichtigt, sind das Welten!

Bzgl. des niedrigeren Tretlagers würde ich mir nicht soo viele Gedanken machen. Du wirst vermutlich eine Kurbel um 155mm verbauen, oder?


----------



## Fisch123 (20. April 2015)

3,84cm auf den Raddurchmesser, dass sind 1,9cm einfach von der Nabe gemessen! Das sind Welten??
Da kommt das Tretlager gerade mal 2cm tiefer!! mal nachdenken


----------



## trifi70 (20. April 2015)

Ja, jedes Grad am Steuerrohrwinkel zählt! Ist die EBH zu niedrig, wird der Winkel zu steil und das Rad sehr nervös. Nicht unbedingt ideal beim Kind...

Dass die Tretlagerhöhe in meinen Augen unkritisch ist, hatte ich doch bereits geschrieben. Mal lesen


----------



## Wayne_ (20. April 2015)

1,9 cm? bei gleicher Bereifung liegt der Unterschied im Radius zwischen 26" und 27,5" bei gerade mal 12,5mm.
(584-559)/2=12,5


----------



## stonev (20. April 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Welche EBH hat denn die SID? Und wie ist die Differenz zur EBH der REBA?
> Wieviel Federweg hat die SID? Könnte man die auf 100mm traveln/umbauen falls sie "nur" 80mm hat?
> Um welches Modell der SID handelt es sich? Gewicht? Bild?


 
Es handelt sich um die SID RLT mit Dual Air. Laut Seriennummer müsste die aus 2010 sein. Federweg ist definitiv nicht 80. Müssten 100mm (habe aber noch nicht nachgemessen). Gewicht liegt um die 1460g. EBH müsste ich heute Abend nachmessen. Foto mach ich dann auch.

Der RCZ Junior Rahmen ist für 80-105mm Federweg ausgelegt.
Geodäten:
355mm	Seat tube   
528mm	Top tube	   
430mm	effective Chainstay	 
120mm	Headtube	 
73°		  Seat angle  
68°		  Head angle

@trifi70:
Habe mal bei Onlineshops geschaut, wie die EBH zwichen 26" und 27,5" variiert. Es lagen in einem Fall 12mm dazwischen, was genau der Differenz beim Radius der Bereifung entspricht. Das Rad käme also vorne 12mm stärke runter. Da der Rahmen für 80-100mm Federweg ausgelegt ist, müsste dass doch noch im Toleranzrahmen liegen, oder?

Der Steuerkopfwinkel beim RCZ Junior ist ohnehin m. E. mit 68° nicht ganz so steil. Der Cube Attention Rahmen für 26" Räder hat einen Winkel von 70°. Auch hier ist also noch etwas Luft drin.


----------



## trifi70 (20. April 2015)

Ich hab mit 27,5" keinerlei Erfahrung, würde aber auch erwarten, dass die Differenz der EBH ungefähr dem Unterschied im Radius der Laufräder entspricht. Wenn der Rahmen für "80-100" ausgelegt ist, wäre 90mm für 27,5" die "goldene Mitte" und eine 26" Gabel mit 100mm Federweg vermutlich der Königsweg. Bei den angegebenen Winkeln funktioniert vermutlich auch die 80mm Gabel. Aber das ist alles mehr oder weniger Theorie. Wie das Fahrverhalten letztlich wirklich ist, weißt Du erst, wenns Rad fertig ist. Bei den Kindern kommt ja oft noch ein sehr kurzer Vorbau und schmaler Lenker dazu...


----------



## salzrat (21. April 2015)

Ich glaube du hast ja jetzt schon was gekauft, aber ich wollte nur sagen meine Tochter (wird 9) hat praktisch dieselben Maße und Farbvorlieben, und wir konnten uns jetzt auf ein Frog 69 in Team Sky White einigen. Das habe ich gerade noch rechtzeitig vor dem Geburtstag in einem schottischen Bike-Store auf Lager gefunden (halt teurer, ca. 450,- inkl. shipping).


----------



## stonev (21. April 2015)

Ne, gekauft habe ich noch nicht, aber entschieden schon. Werde heute Abend den RCZ Rahmen ordern. Das Frog wurde oben ja schon einmal genannt und meine Tochter fand es auch in der gleichen Farbe schön, nur habe ich es nirgendwo bekommen. Kania Bikes konnte auch keinen Liefertermin nennen.

Jetzt nehm ich hochwertige Komponennten mit guten P/L Verhältnis, was den Vorteil hat, dass die gut zu den nächsten Rahmengrößen mit umziehen können. Dürfte allerdings noch teuerer werden als das Frog 
Das spräche dann allerdings auch für nen 27,5 Laufradsatz, weil die 26er ja leider wohl austerben werden. Vielleicht bekommt man ein 27,5 Rad auch in meine Gabel? Mit nem 2,25er Nobby Nic habe ich nach oben noch 12mm Platz. Mit nem schmaleren Reifen könnte das vielleicht klappen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Die Gabel habe ich noch weiter vermessen. Ist ne 80-100mm Gabel. Einbauhöhe ca. 47,5 - 48cm (von Achsmitte).

Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ngi5jduyivvy3vg/IMG_0500.JPG.jpeg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jw1jrqrahk7slmz/IMG_0502.JPG.jpeg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mo6zs09wbwheh5w/IMG_0501.JPG.jpeg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/i301l89fmym7423/IMG_0503.JPG.jpeg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/48v7xt44smvi5cn/IMG_0504.JPG.jpeg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1sc0ls1su3c9bcb/IMG_0505.JPG.jpeg?dl=0


P.S.:
Was haltet ihr von der SLX Scheibenbremse? Krieg ich komplett für ca. 90 Eur ne Deore für etwa 70 Eur komplett. Vom Gewicht tut sich nicht viel....


----------



## salzrat (21. April 2015)

Also falls du noch nachdenkst, http://edinburghbicycle.com/ hatte vor 2 Tagen jedenfalls noch 2 Team Sky White Frog 69 (vor meinem Anruf hatten sie noch 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonev (21. April 2015)

Jetzt nicht mehr, habe eben die Bestellung abgeschickt. 
Habe noch nen relativ günstigen Cane Creek Ten Steuersatz und 2 Maxxis Larsen Oriflamme Exception in 26 x 2.0 als Faltreifen für nur 7,99 Eur das Stück ergattert. Der Preis ist schon fast was für den schnäppchen Thread...

Damit ist dann auch die Entscheidung für 26" gefallen, weil keine Lust auf Experimente am Bike meiner Tochter...
Außerdem hat Poisen Bikes nen LRS mit Deore Naben und Mavic XM117 Felge für 69 Eur. Finde ich nen fairen Kurs bei brauchbarer Qualität.


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2015)

Ev. wäre ein gebrauchter LRS die bessere Wahl. Da 26 ja "ausläuft"... bekommt man die zu guten Preise. Da haste dann etwas bessere Quali und auch Gewicht als mit Deore Nabe und Mavic Einstiegsfelge... Beim Beschleunigen merkt man Gewichtsersparnis an der Felge viel mehr als am Rahmen oder anderen Parts.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. April 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ev. wäre ein gebrauchter LRS die bessere Wahl. Da 26 ja "ausläuft"... bekommt man die zu guten Preise. Da haste dann etwas bessere Quali und auch Gewicht als mit Deore Nabe und Mavic Einstiegsfelge... Beim Beschleunigen merkt man Gewichtsersparnis an der Felge viel mehr als am Rahmen oder anderen Parts.


Bis 26er "ausläuft" wird wohl noch ein paar Jährchen dauern!


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2015)

Deswegen ja in Anführungszeichen  Ich setze voll auf 26". Ich darf nur den Zeitpunkt nicht verpassen, wenn die letzten guten Reifen in den Ausverkauf kommen. Dann wird mein Lager gut gefüllt. Weil das ist sicher: die Auswahl in 26" wird weniger. Bei Rahmen und Gabeln schon ganz deutlich. Reifen wohl spätestens dann, wenn die Formen fertig sind. Felgen wirds noch lange geben, da mach ich mir weniger Sorgen.


----------



## stonev (22. April 2015)

Naja, man muss auch den Einsatzzweck sehen. Der 70 Eur LRS wiegt etwa 2kg.
Auch für gebrauchte Sätze wird meist mehr verlangt, weil die Leute immer den Preis sehen, den sie vor Jahren beim Händler gezahlt haben.
Die Kosten für ein Kinderbike sollten im Rahmen bleiben. werde jetzt schon bei 600-650 Eur landen.
70 Eur mehr zahlen um 200g am LRS zu sparen, steht imho nicht im Verhältnis.

P. S. 
Wie stelle ich denn Bilder von Dropbox ein, dass man die auch sehen kann?


----------



## stonev (7. Mai 2015)

Bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe beim Antrieb...
Ich wollte einen modernen 2x10 Antrieb mit 155er Kurbellänge verbauen, aber ich verzweifle an Verfügbarkeit preiswerter, kurzer Kurbeln, die auch Kettenblätter unter 30 zulassen würden. Habe alle einschlägigen Threads hier durch. Der einzige in Frage kommende wäre dieser hier:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/thorn-104-64-pcd-triple-crankset-mk2-black-prod31813/

Allerdings kommt der inkl. Versand auch schon auf 81 Eur. Kettenblätter noch dazu bin ich bei über 100 Eur 

Wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben muss: für 124 Eur gibt es die 2x10 XT Kurbel in 165mm Länge. Deore und SLS in 2x10 sind deutlich günstiger, aber erst ab 170mm zu haben.

Auch eine 1x10 Lösung scheitert aus o. g. Gründen, weil fast alle kindertaugliche preiswerten Kurbeln für 7/8x ausgelegt sind. Auch Kania kann hier derzeit kaum helfen bzw. rufen mit 90 Eur gesalzene Preise im Vergleich aus. (P. S.: ich verstehe jetzt, warum die meisten selber kürzen - leider fehlen mir die Möglichkeiten...).

Meint ihr, ob 165mm bzw. 170mm halbwegs funktionieren könnte bei einer 10jährigen (60-62cm Schrittlänge)?


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Mai 2015)

Überleg doch mal!
Du willst einer 10 J. mit 60/62er Schrittlänge eine 170er Kurbel ans Rad schrauben
Selber hast du wahrscheinlich eine Schrittlänge von evtl. 80/85,
was fährst du denn für eine Kurbellänge? 210mm???
Da machst du dir Gedanken über alle möglichen Teile und dann so was?
da sollte man nicht unbedingt Geld sparen!!
Ich bin entsetzt


----------



## stonev (7. Mai 2015)

Ist ja eher Verzweiflung.

Entsetzt bin ich eher darüber, dass der Markt an dieser Stelle rein gar nichts her gibt


----------



## trifi70 (7. Mai 2015)

Was nicht passt, wird halt passend gemacht  

Selbst kürzen (bzw. lassen) ist schon ne gute Option. Hast Du die Zeit, zu customcranks einzusenden? Also 170 ist zu lang, 165 eigentlich auch. Dein Ansatz mit 155er Länge klingt brauchbar. Warum muss es 10x sein? Und welche Ritzelgröße hast Du an der Kassette geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (7. Mai 2015)

SLX Kurbel kaufen auf 150/155 kürzen und gut is!


----------



## stonev (7. Mai 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Was nicht passt, wird halt passend gemacht
> 
> Warum muss es 10x sein? Und welche Ritzelgröße hast Du an der Kassette geplant?


 
Weil es fast nur noch Komponenten für x10 zu kaufen gibt 
Hatte hinten an ein 11-32/34 gedacht. Muss aber erst mal sehen, was bei der Kurbel rumkommt.

Wollte eigentlich nicht selber kürzen, weil mir die entsprechenden Maschinen fehlen und Customcranks = nur Vierkant und dauert. Ich muss wegen des Geburtstages aber langsam mal Gas geben. Habe aber mal telefoniert und mein alter Herr könnte wohl einen alten Kollegen aus seinen Maschinenbauertagen anhauen.

Gewindeschneider kosten in der Bucht ja nur nen 10er (hoffe die reichen dann auch für den einmaligen Gebrauch...).

Also wird es wohl auf Kürzen hinaus laufen.
Habe das Angebot gefunden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-FC-M...19?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item58c2ebef7b

Ist für x9, allerdings sind die Innenmaße der x9 und x10 Ketten gleich. x10 ist nur Außen 0,7mm schmaler. Müsste also doch auch mit ner 10er Kette laufen, oder? (habe nämlich schon x10 SLX Shifter bestellt. Müsste ich sonst wieder zurück schicken...)


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Mai 2015)

Es gibt fast nur noch x10 zu kaufen! Hab ich da was verpasst?
Ich sehe noch genügend 9-fach Zeugs.
Jep, genau so eine. Völlig schnuppe ob du ne 9er oder ne 10er Kette nimmst, sind innen alle gleich.
Kannst auch ne 11er nehmen, ist halt noch teurer, läuft aber auch.


----------



## trifi70 (7. Mai 2015)

Resteramsch von Canyon, sogar mit Innenlager, prima Preis.  Ich glaub, da leg ich mir auch noch eine hin. Fahre 36/22 am Alltagsrad, damals noch selbstgebastelt, an fertig käufliches 2fach am MTB war noch nicht zu denken... 

Klingt nach einem guten Plan. Bsp. für gekürzte SLX gabs hier mindestens 2 im Forum.

10fach Kette wird vermutlich soweit auf den KB laufen. Jedoch kann es zu Problemen beim Schaltvorgang vorne kommen. Was ich kenne: Kette greift nicht beim Runterschalten, Kurbel dreht quasi durch und Kette flutscht über die Zähne. Kann, muss aber nicht passieren, liegt vermutlich auch am Kettenfabrikat.

Wenn aber die Wahl auf 10fach nur der Marktsituation geschuldet ist... wo ist das Problem? Schaltwerke passen, Kassetten gibs auch. Bleibt der Schalthebel. Gibts auch noch in neu für 9fach (sogar 8x und 7x findet man noch mit etwas Suche). Und wenns die gewünschte Gruppe wie XT oder so nicht mehr gibt: zur Not gebraucht kaufen?


----------



## stonev (7. Mai 2015)

Hab halt die SLX I-Spec Shifter schon bestellt in x10. I-Spec fand ich recht praktisch, weil´s dann am Lenker nicht so eng wird. Der wird ja ohnehin etwas schmaler.
Ich denke auch, dass es maximal Probleme beim Schalten vorn geben könnte. Die Kettenblätter müssten wegen der breiteren Kette ja etwas weiter auseinander stehen. Stellt sich auch die Frage, ob man dann 2/9 oder 2/10 Umwerfer nimmt. Ich such mal im Forum, hat bestimmt schon jemand Erfahrung mit...
Ansonsten such ich mir halt x9 Shifter - dann allerdings nur mit Schelle.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Mai 2015)

[email protected]: Bedenke aber du kannst nicht beliebig kürzen, da du sonst zu weit in den hohlen Bereich kommst. Von 170 auf 150 funktioniert, von 175 auf 150 dürfte kritisch werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonev (7. Mai 2015)

Ja, hab die Bilder hier in den Threads gesehen.
hab die o. g. 175er bestellt und will auf 155 runter. Weniger darf auch nicht, weil ansonsten auf der anderen Seite der Rand zu dünn wird.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stonev (7. Mai 2015)

Schau mir gerade die Schaltwerke an.
Keine Ahnung was shadow Plus ist? Braucht man´s am Kinderrad (tendiere zu nein)? Denke ein kurzer Käfig könnte passen bei maximal 36 vorne und 34 hinten, oder?

Bei der Kassette sehe ich keinen deutlichen Vorteil der SLX gegenüber Deore HG62, oder habe ich was übersehen?

Bei der Kette nehm ich eigentlich immer die vernickelte Connex 10s8


----------



## storck-riesen (8. Mai 2015)

stonev schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend den RCZ Rahmen ordern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stonev (8. Mai 2015)

Ja, den Rahmen hab ich.
Muss mal in einer ruhigen Minute schauen wg. der Bilder. Klappt irgendwie nicht, von DropBox zu verlinken...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## storck-riesen (8. Mai 2015)

Hier ins Album hochladen und dann einbetten. Ist der Rahmen schon da? Dann interessieren natürlich wieder Bilder und das Gewicht.


----------



## stonev (8. Mai 2015)

Hab von der Gabel die Bilder mal direkt verlinkt. Nicht fein, aber geht. Das andere schau ich mir demnächst mal an. 
Der Rahmen hatte was um 1700g und mach nen ganz guten Eindruck. Bilder kommen demnächst.



stonev schrieb:


> Schau mir gerade die Schaltwerke an.
> Keine Ahnung was shadow Plus ist? Braucht man´s am Kinderrad (tendiere zu nein)? Denke ein kurzer Käfig könnte passen bei maximal 36 vorne und 34 hinten, oder?
> Bei der Kassette sehe ich keinen deutlichen Vorteil der SLX gegenüber Deore HG62, oder habe ich was übersehen?
> Bei der Kette nehm ich eigentlich immer die vernickelte Connex 10s8



Hierzu noch ne Idee? Kette werde ich wohl doch Shimano HG75 nehmen, da die Connex wohl nicht gut mit dem Dyna-Sys Kram funktionieren soll.


----------



## storck-riesen (8. Mai 2015)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist Shawdow Plus bei Shimano das Gegenstück von Type 2 bei Sram. Also irgendwie mehr Spannung um "Kettenschlagen" zu minimieren und in Verbindung mit NW KB vorn das Abspringen der Kette zu verhindern.

Wenn ich dir nochmal etwas empfehlen kann, dann ist es 1x10 beim Junior. Habe im Rahmen unseres MTB Jugendtrainings schon so oft beobachtet, dass selbst ältere Kinder/ Jugendliche mit mehreren KB vorn überfordert sind. Sie schauen nicht welche Übesetzung gerade "eingestellt" ist und dann wird oft klein-klein oder GROß-GROß gefahren. Je nachdem was ihr für Gelände habt, würde ich mit 32 vorn und 11-36 hinten anfangen. Maximal Geschwindigkeit ist bei den kurzen nicht so wichtig und muss ja ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sein (Sturzgefahr). Wenn die leichtetste Übersetzung dann nicht ausreichst, kannst du ja entweder hinten auf 10 fach DIY (40ziger oder 42ziger) wechseln oder vorn auf 30 Zähne gehen. Allerdings funktioniert die 10fach DIY Variante wohl am besten und ohne weitere Schaltwerksmodifikationen mit SRAM X9 Type 2 mid cage Schaltwerken. Bei uns läuft es recht ordentlich. Zur Kette kann ich nichts weiter sagen, außer das die KMC X10SL bei uns funktioniert. Hab bisher immer nur Shimano Ketten verbaut.


----------



## stonev (8. Mai 2015)

Hast wahrscheinlich recht mit 1x10, aber die 2*10 Kurbel ist jetzt bestellt. Das große KB hat 36 Zähne und die Kettenlinie liegt bei 46,8. Müsste da nicht nicht auch die ganze Breite der Kassette halbwegs (nicht ideal) fahrbar sein?
Wenn ich dann vlt. doch eine 11-36er Kasette nehme, könnte sie auf dem großen KB schon fast alles fahren und hätte halt für starke Steigungen noch etwas Reserve durch das kleine KB. Wenns nicht passt, kann ich später für vorn immer noch ein kleiners KB besorgen.


----------



## storck-riesen (8. Mai 2015)

stonev schrieb:


> Hast wahrscheinlich recht mit 1x10, aber die 2*10 Kurbel ist jetzt bestellt. Das große KB hat 36 Zähne und die Kettenlinie liegt bei 46,8. Müsste da nicht nicht auch die ganze Breite der Kassette halbwegs (nicht ideal) fahrbar sein?
> Wenn ich dann vlt. doch eine 11-36er Kasette nehme, könnte sie auf dem großen KB schon fast alles fahren und hätte halt für starke Steigungen noch etwas Reserve durch das kleine KB. Wenns nicht passt, kann ich später für vorn immer noch ein kleiners KB besorgen.


 
Die Kettenlinie sollte passen um hinten alle 10 Gänge ordentlich fahren zu können. Bei 1x 10 sparste halt Umwerfer, Schalthebel, kleines KB mit Schrauben. Und du sparst dir den Satz: "Schalt doch vorne mal auf's große Blatt". 

Es reicht schon wenn man öfter sagen muss:" Schalt doch hinten mal hoch, dann geht's leichter".

Bin auf die Rahmenbilder gespannt.


----------



## stonev (8. Mai 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Und du sparst dir den Satz: "Schalt doch vorne mal auf's große Blatt".
> 
> Es reicht schon wenn man öfter sagen muss:" Schalt doch hinten mal hoch, dann geht's leichter".


Sicher das wesentlichste Argument 
Kann´s ja auch für´s erste weg lassen und später dran schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (8. Mai 2015)

Die SLX 2x Kurbel ist von der Geo her wie die 3x, nur anstatt des großen KB ist halt ein Bashguard montiert. Das 36er steht also recht genau mittig bzgl. der Kassette und es sind hinten alle Gänge fahrbar (hab das an 2 Rädern so laufen). Das 22er kannst Du ja erstmal abmontieren bzw. am Umwerfer sperren. Dann hast Du 1x10. Wenn 36 zu viel ist, kannst Du auch ein 32er montieren, da bringt nochmal einen Gang. Ich sehs im Zweifel wie storck: wichtig ist die Kletterfähigkeit, Top-Speed ist eher zweitrangig...

Zum Shadow (Plus): nach meiner Erfahrung (und Messung) steigen die Bedienkräfte der Schaltung deutlich an. Bin kein Fan davon.


----------



## stonev (9. Mai 2015)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stonev (9. Mai 2015)

Mal ein erstes Bild, schnell mit dem Handy im vorbei gehen...
Heute oder Montag bekomme ich die Teile, dann gibt es wieder was zu arbeiten 
Bis dahin werde ich schon mal den Lenker auf 580mm und die Bremsleitungen kürzen.
Laufradsatz ist seit gestern da, gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt mit DT 4.2d Felgen und XT Naben.

Es fehlen noch preiswerte, leichte Pedalen und ein Sattel. Am besten in Rot wg. der Optik. Falls einer was weiß (mit Bezugsquelle), her damit.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stonev (10. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage zum Kürzen der Kurbel an die Experten:

Die Kollegen hier im Forum bohren 20mm tiefer ein 13mm Loch und schneiden das Gewinde direkt ins Alu.
Am Shimano Original scheint eine Stahlhühlse o. ä. für das Gewinde eingesetzt zu sein. Solche Stahlhülsen gibt es zu Reparaturzwecken für kleines Geld ja auch zu kaufen. Wäre es sinnvoll direkt eine solche für die neue Bohrung zu nehmen, oder ist das Gewinde im Alu wirklich so stabil???


----------



## trifi70 (10. Mai 2015)

Die von Dir gekaufte SLX ist für AM konzipiert, deswegen nur 36er KB, Bashguard und halt die Stahlinserts. Die normale 3x SLX kommt ohne dieses Insert aus. Die gekürzten Bsp. hier im Forum ebenso. Und die halten wohl bisher, habe zumindest nix Gegenteiliges gelesen. Würde es deshalb auch dabei belassen.


----------



## storck-riesen (11. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön der Rahmen. Aber warum müssen die vorderen Zuganschläge am Oberrohr  so weit hinten sitzen? Da muss man schöne große Radien vorn legen, damit es mit dem Lenkeinschlag klappt und die Züge nicht zu arg am Steuerrohr scheuern. Die Anschläge könnte man doch auch am Steuerrohr selbst anbringen. Bei unserem Poison 24 Zoll und Cube 26 Zoll Rahmen ist das auch so ungünstig gelöst.
Und gleich Postmount wäre ja auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## stonev (11. Mai 2015)

@trifi70: 
Danke, jetzt bin ich beruhigt und werde direkt ins Alu schneiden. 

@Stork-riesen:
Direkt Postmount wär natürlich schön, aber der Adapter macht den Braten nicht unbedingt fett. Richtig logisch ist es aber nicht.

Über die Zuganschläge hatte ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht, aber hast recht. Werd dann vlt. ein Klebepad am steuerrohr anbringen, um den Lack zu schonen. Entsprechend große Radien wären für meinen Geschmack wohl etwas zu groß. Mal sehen...


----------



## stonev (11. Mai 2015)

So, ich musste meinen Plan zum Kurbel kürzen nochmal ändern. 
Die gekaufte FC-M665 hat ja die Stahlinserts. Dadurch ist die Bohrung in der Kurbel ein gutes Stück größer als bei anderen Modellen. Ich schätze so 16-17mm. 
Wenn ich die Bohrung um 20mm versetzten will, bleiben bei normaler Bohrung schon nur ca. 5mm Material am äußeren Rand nach Kürzung stehen. Bei der nochmal größeren Bohrung meiner Kurbel, wäre es noch 1-2mm dünner geworden. Das war mir zu riskant. Bei mehr als 20mm Abstand kommt man weiter in den Hohlraum rein, das wollte ich auch nicht. Wer das nicht scheut, kann diese Kurbel durchaus auf 152mm kürzen.

Habe dann die dreifach (FC-M672) SLX mit "normalem" Gewinde genommen und kürzen lassen. Muss halt das große Blatt runter. Das mittlere muss neu, da jetzt ein 30er drauf ist. Kann ich das große Blatt auch bei dieser Kurbel durch ein Bashguard ersetzten?

Hätte jetzt ne neue FC-M665 (ohne Lager) anzubieten. Wenn einer Interesse hat, kann sie für 45 Eur gehen?


----------



## trifi70 (11. Mai 2015)

Die 672 hat LK 96 (statt 104). Sonst würde das 30er KB nicht passen. Der BG von der 665 passt also leider nicht. Im Prinzip lässt sich das natürlich genauso umbauen, wenn Du einen passenden BG findest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonev (11. Mai 2015)

Shit, hab ich übersehen. Na wenn es da mal ein passendes 36er KB gibt....
Die Shimanokurbeln haben doch sonst alle 104...


----------



## trifi70 (11. Mai 2015)

Ja, 96 ist -nunja- recht speziell... Shimano halt.


----------



## stonev (11. Mai 2015)

Dann hab ich jetzt wohl die K... am Dampfen 
Shimano bietet genau zwei KB an, nämlich die verbauten 40 und 30. Damit läßt sich richtig sinnvolle im Kinderbereich wohl nichts anfangen...

Mal sehen, ob ich das ganze Morgen früh noch stoppen kann. Dann wird es aber langsam sehr sehr eng auf der Zeitschiene...


----------



## stonev (12. Mai 2015)

So, konnte die Bremse leider nicht mehr ziehen 
Jetzt muss die 672er Kurbel mit dem 96er LK erst mal ans Rad.

Bedeutet aber, dass ich bei 2x10 mit einem 30er KB leben muss. Ist wahrscheinlich für´s Erste auch ausreichend, da bei 30/11 eine maximale Entfaltung von 5,65m und eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 28Km/h damit zu erzielen sind.

Bei Bedarf kann man dann später immer noch das dritte KB dazu packen.

Fragen:
Wenn ich das dritte KB entferne müssten die Schrauben ca. 1,5mm zu lang sein. Ist das schlimm, oder lieber noch kürzere ordern?

Zum Umwerfer:
Ich wollte ursprünglich  den SLX FD-M676 2x10 Down-Swing nehmen. Paul Lange gibt da aber als größtes Kettenblatt 38-44 an. Hätte vorher gepasst, aber funktioniert der auch bei einem größten KB von 30?

Oder vielleicht lieber den 3-10 nehmen und mit den Begrenzungsschrauben arbeiten?

Edit:
@storck-riesen:
Musste den Text nochmal ändern, da mein Metaller sich extra frühzeitig auf den Weg gemacht hatte, um es vor der Arbeit zu erledigen. War um 06:20h noch guter Dinge ihn erreichen zu können, aber ....


----------



## storck-riesen (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die FC-M675 gekürzt. Das funktioniert eigentlich recht gut mit dem 1x10. Ich werde sogar das KB mit Spacern probehalber mal nach innen versetzten, da beim rückwartstreten die Kette vom größten Ritzel "fällt".
Das 38KB kannst ja tauschen und damit die Enfaltung reduzieren.


Sind die 50mm der dreifach für das mittlere KB gültig?


----------



## stonev (12. Mai 2015)

Paul Lange schreibt nur KL = 50mm rein. Ich bin bei Dreifach immer davon ausgegangen, dass es sich auf das mittlere Ritzel bezieht.

Mal ne Frage Off-Topic:
Am Trekkingrad meiner Frau habe ich ne neue 8-fach Kasette (Claris CS-HG50, 11-32) auf ne LX Trekkingnabe (FH-T670) montiert. Die Nabe soll 8,9 und 10-fach kompatibel sein. Trotzdem hat die Kassette leichtes Spiel auf dem Freilauf. Nicht viel aber etwas. Schraube ist richtig fest angezogen. Sollte ich da noch nen Spacer rein packen? Welchen nehm ich da? Sowas in 1mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (13. Mai 2015)

Übersetzung: auch ich halte Topspeed beim Kind für nicht primär wichtig. Bergab werden die auch so schnell genug... Kannst als Ausgleich hinten ne kleinere Kassette nehmen, 11-30, 11-28 oder so, spart auch Gewicht.

KL ist bei 3fach mittleres Blatt und bei 2fach die Mitte zwischen den Blättern. Da die SLX 2fach auf der 3fach basiert, rutscht die KL also nach innen und gibt dieses krumme Maß.

Umwerfer wirst Du keinen offiziell passenden finden. Mit der eingeschränkten Optik, dass das äußere Leitblech weit über dem 30er KB steht, musst Du wohl leben. Ob es funktional ok ist, kannst Du nur ausprobieren. Der 3fach sollte tun, wenn Du einen Bashring nutzt. Der Ring verhindert ja das Runterfallen der Kette nach außen, falls der Umwerfer das alleine nicht kann. Begrenzungsschraube am Umwerfer nutzen (oder den 2/3-Umschalter an neueren Schalthebeln).

Die 8x Kassette sollte normalerweise auf dieser Nabe ohne Spacer festzuziehen sein. Aber wenn sie Spiel hat, würde ich einen 1mm Spacer auf die Nabe tun und dann die Kassette aufschieben und festziehen. Vorher folgende Fehlerquellen abklären: haben sich ev. schmalere (9/10fach) Spacer in die Kassette verirrt? Lässt sich der Lockring ohne Kassette bis Ende in das Gewinde am Freilauf einschrauben oder blockiert da ev. was?


----------



## stonev (22. Mai 2015)

So Männer! Finale 












































Die Augen hättet ihr sehen sollen. Danke euch allen, ohne euch wäre es sehr sehr schwer geworden !!!


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Mai 2015)

Das sieht ja richtig schick aus. Ein Rad (Unikat) das man wahrscheinlich nicht ein zweites mal sehen wird. Der Rahmen sieht echt toll aus. Und sogar die gekürzten Kurbelenden geschwärzt. Aber wie immer hat auch jemand was zu "nörgeln" : Den Hinterradschnellspanner nach hinten drehen und die Bowdenzüge auf der rechten Seite kürzen, damit die nicht auf der Gabelkrone rubbeln.

Und wie immer auch die obligatorische Frage nach dem Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

Schickes Ding! Der XLC Sattel passt vom Design ja perfekt zum Rahmen.
Bekomme echt Lust das 26er Rad fuer meine Tochter wieder selbst zu bauen, wenn das grade gekaufte Kania Twentyfour zu klein wird (hoffentlich erst in 3 Jahren notwendig).
Aber jetzt muss erstmal das Cube160 fuer den kleinen Bruder fertig werden.


----------



## stonev (27. Mai 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Aber wie immer hat auch jemand was zu "nörgeln" : Den Hinterradschnellspanner nach hinten drehen und die Bowdenzüge auf der rechten Seite kürzen, damit die nicht auf der Gabelkrone rubbeln.
> 
> Und wie immer auch die obligatorische Frage nach dem Gesamtgewicht?



Ha Ha, ich habe geahnt dass es kommen wird. Ist mir beim fotografieren auch aufgefallen 
Ist schon geändert.

Gewicht: 
Nach Addition der gewogenen Teile liegt das Gesamtgewicht bei etwa 11.5 Kg. Hatte gehofft es würde was weniger, aber gut... 
Bisschen kann ich durch Tausch von Sattelstütze und Lenker gewiss noch einsparen (waren sehr schwer), aber Welten werden sich auch nicht bewegen.

Schön isses aber und vor allem gut angekommen 



trifi70 schrieb:


> Die 8x Kassette sollte normalerweise auf dieser Nabe ohne Spacer festzuziehen sein. Aber wenn sie Spiel hat, würde ich einen 1mm Spacer auf die Nabe tun und dann die Kassette aufschieben und festziehen. Vorher folgende Fehlerquellen abklären: haben sich ev. schmalere (9/10fach) Spacer in die Kassette verirrt? Lässt sich der Lockring ohne Kassette bis Ende in das Gewinde am Freilauf einschrauben oder blockiert da ev. was?



Habe es mir noch einmal genau angesehen. Die Kassette sitzt recht ordentlich (auch ein Spacer brachte keine Besserung). Das Spiel kommt vom Freilauf der LX Nabe. Ist minimal, kannte ich so aber nicht. Bei der Deore Nabe am Bike meiner Tochter hatte ich das selbe Problem. Shimano Spezialität?


----------



## trifi70 (28. Mai 2015)

Gegen das Freilaufspiel kannste nix machen. Ist aber geringer als das Spiel welches manchen Freilaufkränzen innewohnt... die sind noch unpräziser gefertigt. Und funktionieren auch. Solange die einzelnen Ritzel nicht auf dem Freilauf wackeln/klappern, ist alles gut. Das obere Röllchen des Schaltwerks hat bei Shimano axiales Spiel, das ist so gewollt und so kann die Rolle den Torkelgang der Ritzel prima mitgehen.


----------



## stonev (3. Juni 2015)

Meine Tochter wünscht sich einen Seitenständer für den Alltag.
Hat jemand einen Tipp, welches Model bzw. Befestigungsart sich hier gut realisieren lässt?


----------

